# Cloudburst Concentrates



## Pindyman (15/7/16)

Mornings hi people of the cloud

So I came across vapehyper yesterday and noticed that they have cloudburst concentrates....some of which have rather interesting flavour profiles...(milk tart hmmmm lol) but I was wondering if anyone has tried them or ever heard about them.

The pricing indicates that it might be locally made concentrates.....

any feedback welcome

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (12/9/16)

Bump...

Just saw this when searching https://vapehyper.co.za/collections/cloud-burst-concentrates
Anyone heard of vapehyper?

Reactions: Like 1


----------

